# info on ruger revolver



## watsong (Aug 5, 2012)

looking for info @ ruger blackhawk .357 single-action revolver

serial# 36-05062. could use year model and approx. value

lookiing to sell or trade for small semi-auto.

any help is much appeciated.

advance thanx. brother-in-arms


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The serial number range puts the gun in the 1982~1983 range. Blue or stainless, Barrel length? Condition?

Value, as a wild guess, would be in the $400~$500 range, selling to individual. Trade in expect about 25% less.

Bob Wright


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've seen two different blued 6.5" .357 Blackhawks locally in the last week or so; both about 90% condition. One was priced at $349, the other at $369.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

What model it is is impossible to determine with the very vague info provided. Just too many variations. Value depends on details not provided so hard to say. I do think the $400-500 range is high. Around here they'd be $350-425 with only _really_ clean ones being on the higher end of that range. Trade in value would of course be lower as the dealer would need a reasonable profit margin. Figure $250-275 on a trade/sale to a dealer. Also, it's not always a dollar for dollar thing either. If what you end up with is what you really want, that's worth more than getting every last $ out of whatever you're trading/selling.


----------

